# Mini Receives Three Accolades In Kelley Blue Book's "2007 Best Resale Value Awards"



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Mini Receives Three Accolades In Kelley Blue Book's "2007 Best Resale Value Awards"*

*MINI RECEIVES THREE ACCOLADES IN KELLEY BLUE BOOK'S "2007 BEST RESALE VALUE AWARDS"*

"Best Resale Value in Hatchback Category" "Best Resale Value in Convertible Category" and Top 10 Scorer Overall
Los Angeles, CA - November 29th, 2006... MINI took home three honors in Kelley Blue Book's "2007 Best Resale Value Awards". MINI was awarded two top spots with "Best Resale Value" in the Hatchback category and "Best Resale Value" in the Convertible category. In addition, the MINI Cooper has achieved a spot in the list of models ranked with the Top 10 Best Resale Value.

"As a testament to the MINI Cooper's unwavering appeal, both the hatchback and convertible versions top their respective categories in this year's resale value awards," said Jack R. Nerad, executive editorial director and executive market analyst for Kelley Blue Book's kbb.com. "With an additional placement in the overall top 10, the expressive and fun MINI remains a resale champion."

"We are overjoyed to receive this recognition from Kelley Blue Book for the MINI," noted Jim McDowell, Vice President, MINI USA. "We are committed to offering our owners outstanding value in areas of performance, safety and fun. The overwhelming enthusiasm MINI owners have for their car is a testament of our commitment and we see strong resale value as an important indicator of our efforts."

Kelley Blue Book's resale values are projections based on current vehicle data, market conditions for each vehicle, competition in segment, expectations of the future economy and the combined experience of Kelley Blue Book's team of market and pricing analysts. Values reflect projected future wholesale pricing for clean, reconditioned vehicles at the end of a five-year lease period.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

My girlfriend's cooper S was sold at 70 % of its new price, three years and 60000 kilometers later. Best resale value I've ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, after a shaky start reliability-wise, based on the threads on the MINI discussion board I frequent, indicate the car is really starting to be well screwed together.

Hopefully the R56 will have no first year production "issues"  :thumbup:


----------

